# Is it ok using EFA's pre workout!!!



## BillytK03 (Apr 30, 2006)

This has been asked in the past but no real answer was established, so I am asking again!!

My pre workout meal is....... 

1/2 cup oats
30g whey protien
2 fish oil caps
1 tbsp flax oil
1 borage oil cap

I wait 20min after eating and take ephedra/cup of coffee...... then off to gym!

Is this ok or should I not have any fats pre-work out?  Also my PreWO meal is my first meal of the day cuz I like to work out in morning!


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Apr 30, 2006)

my pre workout meal is just a scoop of whey and a banana + supps..
because i dont want it to digest slow and sit in my belly when im lifting, i want it to be absorbed quick so i can use it for energy.


----------



## assassin (Apr 30, 2006)

i guess the it's not that bad but  u should wait a little more than 20 min.....maybe 40 min...


----------



## scbz01602 (Apr 30, 2006)

See how you respond to it. I personally like to eat a little while right before I lift (whole food, like actually lunch). I just feel better. Others differ of course, so try it and see how you perform.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2006)

scbz01602 said:
			
		

> See how you respond to it. I personally like to eat a little while right before I lift (whole food, like actually lunch). I just feel better. Others differ of course, so try it and see how you perform.


Good call!

I take fats pre-workout too.  However, my pre-workout meal is usually an hour before I workout so the fats are beneficial.


----------



## assassin (Apr 30, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Good call!
> 
> I take fats pre-workout too.  However, my pre-workout meal is usually an hour before I workout so the fats are beneficial.




that's what i do too but i thought about the 20 min i think not really enough as  i know fats takes more time to be digested ........i usually wait for 90 min then drink lots of water and go for the gym


----------



## assassin (Apr 30, 2006)

BillytK03 said:
			
		

> This has been asked in the past but no real answer was established, so I am asking again!!
> 
> My pre workout meal is.......
> 
> ...



by the way using some types of oils pre workout with enough time could boost ur energy levels a lot i read also it's recommended to athletes and for hard efforts
ex .....wheat germ oil,flaxseed oil


----------



## Brolly (May 1, 2006)

mmm tuna sandwiches 5 minutes b4 lift....


----------



## assassin (May 1, 2006)

Brolly said:
			
		

> mmm tuna sandwiches 5 minutes b4 lift....




what...do u eat just before ur workout??????? r u kidding or what u must have at least one hour -two depending on what did u eat


----------



## Brolly (Oct 8, 2006)

im a super saiyan ...nuf said

besides who dumped that info on u, arent u just regurgitating what somebody else said who claimed they had crudentials? im just sayin man, it doenst effect me i get the energy i need to lift what i do and keep improvin, whatever works right


----------



## assassin (Oct 8, 2006)

Brolly said:


> im a super saiyan ...nuf said
> 
> besides who dumped that info on u, arent u just regurgitating what somebody else said who claimed they had crudentials? im just sayin man, it doenst effect me i get the energy i need to lift what i do and keep improvin, whatever works right



at least half an hour.


----------



## danchubbz (Oct 9, 2006)

personally if I eat whole foods I like to eat them at least an hour b4 I lift but I got no probs sinking some whey and a banana right b4 I lift.


----------

